# Made A Custom Icon For iPod



## science (Feb 7, 2009)

So, I made a custom icon for the Gameboy emulator for the iPhone... tell me what you guys think!

If you like it, feel free to use it, but say thanks!


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

Now that's sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If only they would hurry up with that 2G un tethered jailbreak


----------



## science (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The tethered jailbreak isn't so bad, you don't ever have to reboot your iPod that often. And Salamantis wrote a little program that does the rebooting for you, so its nice and easy


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 7, 2009)

What theme do you use? (if any?)

I use




Because it's for Gradiance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice icon, my only gripe is that there's not much empty space between the border and the buttons, so it looks a little "full", don't know how to say it better lol


----------



## science (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm using Smoog theme right now, there was no icon for the Gameboy emulator, just the default one, which I didn't like lol


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 7, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> I'm using Smoog theme right now, there was no icon for the Gameboy emulator, just the default one, which I didn't like lol


There is a gpsPhone icon for Smoog.
http://www.gizstyle.com/project/smoog/
2 versions near the bottom of the long list of icons.


----------



## science (Feb 7, 2009)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but this is an icon for gameboy4iphone, the Gameboy emulator, not the GBA emulator


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 7, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duh, I'm so stupid D:
Sorry lol


----------

